# Kein Bild / Kein Videosignal



## Thrillseeker (19. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

an meinem Rechner tritt ein merkwürdiges Phänomen auf. Gestern habe ich eine neue FP eingebaut und den Rechner danach wieder ans Stromnetz angeschlossen. Beim Start zeigt der Monitor nun "kein Videosignal" an und demnach auch kein Bild.

Folgende Schritte habe ich bereits ausprobiert:

CMOS Reset
Batterie für 30 Minuten entnommen
alle Verbraucher abgeklemmt
andere Grafikkarte getestet
anderen Monitor getestet
Monitorkabel getauscht
Anschluss via D-Sub und DVI getestet

Alles Schritte brauchten mich nicht weiter. Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich mich meinem Know-How am Ende und habe keine Ahnung was ich noch machen kann.


Vielen Dank!


----------



## chmee (19. Dezember 2009)

Ausgangskonfiguration hergestellt? 
HDD wieder raus?! 
HDD sATA oder pATA ?

Vielleicht ist es so einfach und die HDD hat nen Schaden, diese mal in nem anderen Rechner getestet? Die HDD vom Port abgeklemmt?

mfg chmee


----------



## Thrillseeker (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe alle externen Verbraucher ausser CPU und Graka abgeklemmt und auch den RAM bereits getauscht.

Keine Änderung. Hatte derartiges noch nicht.


----------



## chmee (19. Dezember 2009)

Kein Piepen? Mal mit dem Staubsauger durch und die Staubmäuse rausgesaugt?

Es hört sich an, als ob Du beim Umbau irgendwo rangekommen bist oder die innere Fauna ein bisschen durcheinandergebracht hast 

Versuch mal, ein Mainboard-Piepen zu erzwingen, also ohne RAMs starten. Dann hätten wir zumindest die Bestätigung, dass das Mainboard noch OK ist. (Stecker zum Mainboard?)

mfg chmee


----------



## Thrillseeker (19. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

auch dies habe ich schon ohne den Einsatz vom RAM erreicht. Dreimaliger Piepton war das Resultat.

Ich finde keinen Ansatz mehr!





chmee hat gesagt.:


> Kein Piepen? Mal mit dem Staubsauger durch und die Staubmäuse rausgesaugt?
> 
> Es hört sich an, als ob Du beim Umbau irgendwo rangekommen bist oder die innere Fauna ein bisschen durcheinandergebracht hast
> 
> ...


----------



## Thrillseeker (19. Dezember 2009)

Nun hat der Monitor kurzzeitig folgendes angezeigt:

Digital / Stromsparmodus

Aber trotzdem kein Bild.


----------



## chmee (19. Dezember 2009)

Piepen ist gut, das Mainboard ist noch da  Entferne mal die GraKa, dort mal absaugen (uU ist da ne Staubmaus drin), dann was ganz Einfaches : Wenn der Rechner hochfährt, mal den Monitor aus- und wieder anmachen.. Die GraKa kriegt doch auch einzeln Strom vom NT.. Überprüft?

mfg chmee


----------



## Thrillseeker (19. Dezember 2009)

Ausgesaugt habe ich alles, Strom kommt an der Graka an. Ich habe auch eine 8500GT ohne zusätzlichen Strommanschluss getestet. Gleiches Resultat kein Bild. Monitor aus und ein brachte auch kein Ergebnis..


----------



## PC Heini (19. Dezember 2009)

Auch schon versucht im abgesicherten Modus zu starten ( F8 ) ?


----------



## Stonefish (19. Dezember 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Piepen ist gut, das Mainboard ist noch da



Hm, ob dem wirklich noch so ist? Angesichts der Tatsache, dass er eigentlich schon alles getauscht hat, was man tauschen kann (außer dem Netzteil?), bliebe ja fast nur noch ein Mainboard-Defekt als Ausschlusskriterium. Es ist zwar fragwürdig, wie er das Board beim Festplattentausch beschädigt haben soll und wieso das Board einen Defekt z.B. an der Grafikschnittstelle nicht mit aufgeregtem Piepen quittiert, aber viel mehr fiele mir da jetzt auch nicht mehr ein.

ggfs. mal die CMOS Batterie länger als 30 Min (über Nacht) draußen lassen, viel Hoffnung hätte ich dabei aber auch nicht. (= unbeholfenes Raten)


----------



## chmee (19. Dezember 2009)

Nun, was könnte man noch probieren..

1. alte PCI-Grafikkarte reinstecken, testen mit altem VGA-Monitor
2. zweiten PCIe-Steckplatz versuchen
3. NT? (Stonefish war's, nicht die HDD )

mfg chmee


----------



## Thrillseeker (19. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

so langsam artet das Problem für mich in Esotherik aus.

Habe eben noch schnell ein neues Board gekauft und verbaut. Resultat? Na nichts. Alles ist so geblieben. Kein Bild dafür aber direkt Standby.

Monitor getauscht, Graka 8500GT verbaut - Standby

Nun habe ich nur noch einen nicht fertigen Econell 200 Primergy hier stehen mit einem Siemens gelabelten Board noch ohne CPU und Ram.

Test - kein Bild!

Das Einzige was ich noch mit Sicherheit sagen kann ist, das ich frei von Drogen bin, keinen Alkohol getrunken habe und eigentlich dachte mich ein wenig auszukennen.


----------



## Thrillseeker (19. Dezember 2009)

Ja nun trifft mich der Blitz beim Schei******* ! 

Computer läuft seit ca. 15 Minuten und kein Bild. Deprimiert sitze ich am Schrebtisch und seniere in Gedanken.

Plötzlich wird es hell! Ein Bild!!

Ich sag doch Esotherik....

Keinen Plan was dies mir sagen soll.-))


----------



## Stonefish (19. Dezember 2009)

Um Himmels willen - nur weil sich ein Problem nicht lösen lässt, muss man doch nicht seinem Leben ein Ende setzen!

Geh bloß nicht auf das helle Licht zu! 

Jetzt würde mich ja mal interessieren in welcher Konfiguration es am Ende geklappt hat. (Neues/altes Board? Welche Graka? Regulärer oder Austauschmonitor?)

Hattest Du das NT nun mal getauscht? Ansonsten wirkt das ja fast so, als hätte das NT 15 Min. lang Kraft schöpfen müssen um die Grafikkarte zum Leben zu erwecken. Vielleicht stimmt auch was mit der Steckdose nicht?

Wirklich alles sehr rätselhaft...
(Kannst Du noch Deine Hardwarekonfiguration posten? Dann weiß ich, welche Komponenten ich mir mal nicht kaufen werde. ^^)


----------



## Thrillseeker (20. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

geht schon wieder los-))

Monitor ist unter Win 7 in de Standby gegangen und ließ sich nicht mehr aufwecken.

Nun tritt das geschilderte Problem  wieder auf, sodass kein Signal zum Monnitor übertragen wird. Weder beim Start, noch beim booten. Der Monitor bleibt scharz und empfängt kein Signal.

Getestete Grakas

Gainward GTS250
85600 GT (Asus)
GTS 220 (XTC)

getestete Boards

P 45 Platinum (MSI)
DP 965 LT (Intel)
EP32-DS3L (Gigabyte)

getestete CPU`s

Q6600
Q9550
D945

getestete Netzteile

LC Power 500 Watt
LC Power 650 Watt

getestete Monitore:

NEC 2690 WUXI2
LG 2453TQ
Philips 220VW8FB

Getestet wurde auch mit verschiedenen RAM Modulen, unterschiedlichen Kabeln und Steckdosen sowie ohne jegliche externen Stromverbraucher.

Es entzieht sich meinen Kenntnissen was ich noch machen könnte ausser einem Regentanz-))






Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> Um Himmels willen - nur weil sich ein Problem nicht lösen lässt, muss man doch nicht seinem Leben ein Ende setzen!
> 
> Geh bloß nicht auf das helle Licht zu!
> 
> ...


----------



## chmee (20. Dezember 2009)

Hat vielleicht Jemand den Wasserkocher angemacht  die Mikrowelle oder die Waschmaschine?

mfg chmee


----------



## fluessig (20. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich mir das so ansehe, dann ist doch die neue Festplatte immer der gemeinsame Punkt in der Konfiguration, oder?

Schonmal ohne Festplatte ein Linux Livesystem längere Zeit laufen gelassen? Oder eine andere Festplatte probiert?

S.M.A.R.T. Werte der neuen schonmal ausgelesen? Oder gar ein altes Modell von Seagate erworben (ich erinner mich an ein Firmwareproblem vor etwa einem Jahr, alles wurde umgetauscht)


----------



## Thrillseeker (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

mit den FP hatte ich ebenfalls vermutet. SInd jedoch folgende WD verbaut:

System 
Western Digital Caviar Black WD6401AALS 

Daten
 Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS

Komme übrigens gerade vom Hardwaredealer meines Vertrauens und habe mal Netzteil, RAM und CPU gekauft und werde nun suksessive austesten und Ergebnis posten.


----------



## Thrillseeker (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

wollte mal eben den aktuellen Stand posten.

Nachdem ich nun alles ausgetestet habe, funktioniert das System mit einem neuen Netzteil.

ABER:

Fährt der Rechner in den Standby, reagiert er zwar auf Tastatur und Maus und lässt sich wieder wecken, dies ist am Netzteil und am Lüfter zu hören, jedoch schaltet sich der Monitor nicht wieder ein, sodass ein Neustart durchgeführt werden muss.

Jemand eine Idee ausser meiner Dame Das Haareisen klauen zu müssen-))

Thx


----------



## Thrillseeker (21. Dezember 2009)

So,

das Problem scheint behoben.

Verursacher scheint der Treiber des Monitors LG 2453 TQ gewesen zu sein.

Diesen Treiber habe ich nun vollständig deintalliert. Dies war zwar etwas Handarbeit aber es ging da ich die Reg automatisiert vor Änderung sichere.

Den Treiber habe neu installiert und nun funktioniert alles wie es soll.


----------



## Dert (14. Januar 2010)

Servus!

Habe genau das gleiche Problem, wie du zuletzt ( der LG wacht aus Standby nicht mehr auf...).
Könntest du mir evtl. sagen was du genau gemacht hast bzw. welchen Treiber du drauf hast?

Habe schon den Win7 Treiber von der Website probiert, aber kein Erfolg...

MfG
Thomas


----------



## Thrillseeker (14. Januar 2010)

Servus Thomas,

das Problem konnte trotz eines Austauschs des Monitor noch nicht ganz gelöst werden.

Beim Neustart des Rechners kommt es immer wieder vor, das der Monitor nicht anspringt.

Ich vermute das dies mit dem Stromverbrauch der Geräte zusammenhängt.

In diesem Zusammenhang solltest Du folgendes klären:

Passt das Netzteil zu den geforderten Anforderungen der Graka und reicht sie die anderen Verbraucher zu bedienen.

Verwende für den PC mal eine Steckdose und die anderen Verbraucher hängst du an eine andere unabhängige Steckdose wenn möglich.

Hope that helps


----------



## Gsus2k9 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, ich habe ein ähnliches Problem!
Habe eine. Philips 220EW. Beim starten des PCs kommt kurz ein Bild. Dann wird's dunkel (standby LED bleibt aber grün also AN und nicht in Standby Modus oder so) dann kommt noch mal kurz ein Bild beim Anmeldescreen und dann is wieder Dunkel.
Hab den Monitor an verschiedenen PCs getestet überall das selbe!
Was mich aber noch Wunder ist, wenn ich den Monitor ausmach und wieder an, kommt kurz das Bild und dann is wieder Dunkel!

Gruß Michi


----------



## PC Heini (21. Oktober 2010)

Da dies bei mehreren PCs auftritt, würde ich mal in der Menuesteuerung dess Monitors nachsehen, was es da alles zu verstellen gibt.


----------

